# Which CSV Professional body ?



## anupam57 (Mar 16, 2013)

I am gathering documents for Critical Skills Visa. And, one of the document required is -- Registration with the relevant South African professional/trade organisation, board or council as per statement on SA home affairs website.


_"you might also have to obtain registration with the relevant South African professional/trade organisation, board or council if your field is one where such permission is required. To find out whether your specific profession falls within this category please consult the list of professional bodies’ websites."_

Given that - I am working as an Software Engineer in India and I develop iOS (iPhone/iPad) applications using Objective C programming language (Similar to JAVA, PHP, C, C++ etc). 

Here are my questions --
1. Which profession should I apply for 
Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) -- Software Development Engineers and Managers
or
Information Communication & Technology -- Integrated Developers (PHP, PERL, JAVA) [Objective C not given] 


2. As per the statement says that you *might* obtain the registration if permission is required. Do Software engineers/ developers need a registration ? If yes, which professional bodies ? Could you please provide the link to the body

3. How much time/cost it would take to get the registration ?


----------

